# Has anyone heard or known of this chinese DTG?



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

This is the URL of this machine:

M&D Industrial Co.,ltd

I've seen the demo video of this machine somewhere on internet (forgot where it was). it's an interesting machine with competitive price. 

I've contacted the sales person. the model FBP-A2 costs $9000. And It can print light and dark garment.

I've asked for some samples and they are sending them now. my only concern is that how much can I trust this machine and company. 

Anyone knows about this machine or company? The company name is M & D Industrial.

Thanks,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you done a search here on 'chinese dtg'? There are a lot of posts, not necessarily on your brand, but the problems of overseas manufacturers in general. Mainly, lack of manuals, lack of distributors with repair capability, etc.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would not go with this printer, but that is because I have first-hand experience on it over a year ago. The printer looks good (I came up with the two tone color scheme) and the metal is all stamped out. However, it weights too much (around 500 lbs) and you could not fit it through a 32" wide door when we looked at it. The bed was not designed properly and I did not care for the RIP they were trying to sell with it. We dealt with the importer (based out of S. Cal), but still had problems communicating with the manufacturer. Do a search for Sanwave in China and you will see they are the manufacturer. Here are some more pictures we took when we had one at the end of July 2007 - DAGuide/iPrint MO 7-19-2007 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting. The printer might have changed by now.

If you are in the United States and are serious about this printer, then there is a company that sells it out of Arizona I believe. Definitely make sure that you get support in your company. Trying to deal with people that speak a different language and run on an opposite time schedule is not easy.

Best wishes in your research / decision making process,

Mark


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is one I am looking at.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWfGWZpMZXU[/media].

My next trip to China I am going to seriously look at it.

Veedub3


----------



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

If it really does print that good, for $900.00 I would be willing to pay for someone locally to make some repairs down the road


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

There is a detailed thread on that first machine, located here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t60226.html


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Here is one I am looking at.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWfGWZpMZXU[/media].
> 
> ...


I believe there were several people that looked into this and found it to not be reliable. Here is a post on this machine and inks.http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t51253.html. Remember that there are alot of people out there, are just waiting to find someone who is trying to get something cheap.

Always make sure to do thorough research before spending your money. There is a ton of information here on this forum about this particular situation, and I have yet to see anyone get a satisfactory result from this company.


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks to every reply. 

DAGuide's post has a lot of information about this chinese DTG. I've been wanting to see inside the machine because all of their pictures on the web are just display.

I pretty much have the same reasons as the guy from justin's link and I think that machine are from the same manufacture. 

There is no any dealer or distributor for any brand in my area (poor me and my country) which is the issue for tech support if machine has a problem. It doesn't matter which brand or how good they are.


----------

